
Engadget:  the iPhone photos are fake - timr
http://www.engadget.com/2008/06/07/loads-of-fake-apple-shots-hit-the-web-3g-iphone-pre-wwdc-editio/
======
noas
not hacker news

~~~
ardit33
kinda agree, but a lot of us are intersted on mobile development, and iPhone
is the big elephant.

